# Question regarding the Subox Mini



## Bennie_BL (16/9/15)

Hi everyone,

So I am deciding to buy the Subox mini. But I wanted to ask owners of this e-cig, how long does the coil and e-liquid last you? If it will only last me 2 days then I doubt I would buy it as I aim to not only quite smoking, but also save money.


----------



## Riaz (16/9/15)

Bennie_BL said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So I am deciding to buy the Subox mini. But I wanted to ask owners of this e-cig, how long does the coil and e-liquid last you? If it will only last me 2 days then I doubt I would buy it as I aim to not only quite smoking, but also save money.


Hi @Bennie_BL 

You get two coils in the pack (0.5 and 1.5 ohm)

If you use the 0.5, your liquid will go quicker (lower ohms = higher juice consumption, but also better flavor). The great part is that the tank comes with a RBA deck, so you can build you own coils to the way you prefer to vape. 

I have the subox mini, and its really an awesome device.

A perfect mod for both beginner and long time vaper.

I would highly recommend it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bennie_BL (16/9/15)

Riaz said:


> Hi @Bennie_BL
> 
> You get two coils in the pack (0.5 and 1.5 ohm)
> 
> ...



How many days or weeks do you think the 1.5 ohm will last regarding coil and juice? 

Sorry I'm very new to this.


----------



## Jan (16/9/15)

Unfortunately the life of a coil can not be expressed in days but rather how much liquid they had to vaporize. I do not own the subox so don't have first hand experience but I have read between 60 and 90ml, are there any one who can confirm or deny this?


----------



## Riaz (16/9/15)

Bennie_BL said:


> How many days or weeks do you think the 1.5 ohm will last regarding coil and juice?
> 
> Sorry I'm very new to this.


Well ive used the 0.5ohm coil probably close to 3 weeks, but remember, the coil life depends greatly on the juice you vape.

Clear juices tend to last longer than darker juices.


----------



## NnoS (16/9/15)

Hi @Bennie_BL

I've just recently got the subox mini and it is really an awesome device as @Riaz states.

I go through about a tank a day (roughly 4ml of juice) on 3 - 6 mg nic juice. If you have a higher nic content you will probably go through a less than that. Regarding the coils, once you start building all you need to do is buy some wire, I use 26g Kanthal, and some cotton and what you basically have is an unlimited supply of coils, saving you a lot of money. I rewick (add new cotton) to my coil every couple of days. I'm not sure how long you can use the coil(wire) itself but I read that it can go for a month or two. Experienced guys please correct me if I am wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (16/9/15)

my wife changes her coil every week, but that's just because she likes crisp flavor. and she does about 1.5 tanks a day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/9/15)

lets do this...
1 coil = R50
coils per month (based on 4 weeks) - R200
if you vape 1.5 tanks per day that will be 6.8ml of juice.
6.8ml x 30 = 202.5 ml of juice per month.
entry level juice is about R80 for 20ml 
so thats R800 for 200ml

round about monthly expense R800 (juice) + R 200 (coils) = R1000 im sure this is cheaper that smoking.
if you can take a coil for 2 weeks, then you would spend R900 total.
once you start rebuilding you can really know it down to almost R805.
if you vape just 1 tank your juice should be about R600.

so there is def room for saving

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/9/15)

Hi @Bennie_BL

Here's a quick build vid for the RBA deck on the subtank mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ConradS (16/9/15)

I get about 10 to 12 tanks at 35 to 40w then I feel like the flavour drops 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (16/9/15)

To add here, I own 3 subtanks, the newest one I got today and tonight I decided to test the Rba plus base and it really is such a good vape that buying coils really seem superfluous.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (16/9/15)

ConradS said:


> To add here, I own 3 subtanks, the newest one I got today and tonight I decided to test the Rba plus base and it really is such a good vape that buying coils really seem superfluous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree i love this device so far haven't got any issues with this device also the coils have lasted weeks and can not say how long now actually as i have migrated to the rba and enjoy making coils which last forever i strongly recommend this device great vape great flavour perfect to get you into the best bits of vaping you may even consider making your own juice in time as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/15)

I own three..I use two and my son the other one..
I love them. 
Build all my own coils and push these devices hard with billow dual coils and various builds on RDA mini 
The perfect analagy here would be Johan the farmer leaning on the bonnet of his Toyota hilux bakkie vaping on a sub box mini.. 
Two perfect work horses

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

OK I have the sub tank i do a tank and a half a day with very high vg on 30w last coil 0.5 lasted 2 weeks second one on its first week.. I buy 30 ml 18mg tbac then buy VG and knock it down to about 6mg so I now have 120 ml of juice .. I then top it off with a honey flavorant .. I do this not to save money I do this to get the flavour I like with a good nic mix and a great vape.. Total cost so far 2 coils R100 tbac R150, VG 100 ml was R9 total R259 .. someone can do the maths for a cost x days.. I will build coils soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (17/9/15)

One you build your own coils you will never look back

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

